
Former project lead of Zend Framework: ZF2 sucks and no one wants to use it - vincent_s
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-Zend-Framework-not-popular?share=1
======
vincent_s
> Zend Framework became its own competitor

> So the end result is that Zend Framework is: > \- Complex and hard to learn
> > \- Not backward-compatible with its own earlier version > \- Very slow

